# Timex Automatic



## Onne (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello all,

Just thought I'd introduce myself, only seems polite since this is my first post 

I have recently acquired a Timex watch, it's automatic but hasn't really got a model name as far as I can see.

Could anyone tell me roughly when this would have been made?

On the front it reads:

Timex

water resistant

Automatic

46660 3271

I'll post a picture when I have chance.

Thanks

Onne


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey Onne,

I'm sure that some of the other Timexisti will be around before long to give some more info, but to me it looks very much like you have a 1971 Viscount on your hands. A pic would be great as there is variation in that wide-ranging model name.

I'm guessing that it's this one:










Which is kinda nice - cushion case and (I believe) a number 32 movement, which is a nice movement for a Timex, the only downsides being that the winding rotor can sometimes come a little loose and get a bit noisy, and the date isn't quickset.

Regards

Richard


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome. I have a Timex automatic in my box together with another two or three "for spares" but I know very little about them.










Mike


----------



## Onne (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks chaps, I have made a quick photo, as good as my phone will let me that is...


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

All the vintage Timex autos (or self winds) were known as the Viscount model. The digits to the left of the 6 are the catalog number of the model. The 46660 was the gold and the 46670 was the silver. On the right, the 32 is the movement type and the 71 is the year. Timex used this numbering system from 1963 until 1985 with very slight modifications. At first the numbers were all one string. Starting in 1971 they were separated on each side of the 6 like yours. Starting in 1975 another digit was added to the right since movement type numbers had gone beyond 2 digits.

The sales catalogs also had another digit at the end to indicate, 1 a leather strap or 2 a metal band.


----------



## Onne (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you very much for the quick reply 

See if I can get some of the others up to show tonight!

This watch is now my daily, since both my Certina and Tissot stopped working...


----------

